# Copper Swirl JFP



## ctEaglesc (Sep 12, 2006)

I posted a turned, but not assembled pen earlier this afternoon.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17441
The delay in posting the assembled pen was I wanted to powder coat the components.Well I did but not well enough to assemble it with them.(I think this would look look good in black Ti.)
The JFP? my Dad(God rest his soul) worked with copper and brass all his life in the rolling mills of Connecticut(Mudders stomping grounds) where I am originally from.







It is difficult to get the nuances in these pictures
same pen on a different background.
I started doing my "sine wave" pens last year and was intrigued with what I could not see.What happened to the "wave" as it meandered through the blank.Working with solid plexiglass and now powder coated metals has added new avenues to explore.
The dark areas in the picture below are shadows created when each strip of copper shades out the one that is adjacent.As the pen is revolved the light shows the copper vein pattern (and all the flaws that are included).
I still have a few bugs to work out.No tutorials on this one, I am still winging it.
Comments and critques expected and welcome


----------



## txbob (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey guy, it's looking good!
txbob


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 12, 2006)

That pen is totally AWESOME!! Great job!


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 12, 2006)

I think you are right about the black ti, but since this is a prototype anyhow, looks shwing!


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 12, 2006)

Really nice pen Eagle.


----------



## fiferb (Sep 12, 2006)

That pen is amazing. If you're not happy with it I'd be happy to drive over and pick it up since Camden is only about 1.5 hours drive. []


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 12, 2006)

WOW! I studying the upper photo, it looks like you PC'd the copper sheet as well as the tubes. It looks wicked as...[^] Eagle that guy you know was wrong. THIS pen is the $h!t!


----------



## gerryr (Sep 12, 2006)

Very cool idea.  I can imagine what it looks like in person and tell the photo doesn't convey it.  Nothing short of Bruce's setup could capture it accurately.


----------



## Yarael (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice looking pen. Always liked the coppery colors


----------



## btboone (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd be happy to photograph it if you like.  That's a high end pen.  Don't sell yourself short when selling them.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 13, 2006)

Great work Eagle, I like the way you are exploring new methods and materials.[]


----------



## jeffj13 (Sep 13, 2006)

Eagle,

Great looking pen.  Although, imho, this is more art than a pen.  You keep raising the bar.

jeff


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jeffj13_
> <br />Eagle,
> 
> Great looking pen.  Although, imho, this is more art than a pen.  You keep raising the bar.
> ...


Nope it is a pen.
It has a roller ball refill and it writes.
The Gisi's (among others) work is art.After seeing their work in person I admire it very much.
Besides who says you can't write with "art"?[]
Thanks


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 13, 2006)

Great looking pen Eagle, your sine waves are definately a GOOD thing


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 13, 2006)

I can only imagine how this pen looks in person! Looking closely at the top picture and reading your description of the shadows as you turn the pen gives me a visual of the pen almost looking like you could reach into it and pull one of the copper accents. Beautiful.

I noted that you think it would look better in a BT finish. I'm not sure how you powder coat anything but how do you think it would look if the hardware was powder coated the same as the barrels? The metallic flake look. Again, This may not be possible but it may give the pen a nice touch.

Wonderful pen and I would love to see it in person someday.


----------



## emackrell (Sep 13, 2006)

Eagle that is a GORGEOUS pen!!  

The tubes themselves are powder coated, yes?  

I am envisioning some pen museum a couple hundred years in the future with the museum guide telling the visitors "Now this room is from Eagle's 'Sine Wave' period...."  []

cheers  Eileen  [8D]


----------



## Radman (Sep 13, 2006)

Me likey too. Pretty darned original to say the least.  I bet with the shadows of the waves, the pen really shows some real depth.
Crazy[]


----------



## bjackman (Sep 13, 2006)

Eagle,
Great idea and nicely executed. It's nice when a "prototype" actually ends up looking good enough to photo and share. []
What thickness is the copper you are using and what is your cutting setup to match that thickness?
Are you doing anything to your wave cuts to clean them up before gluing? And what was your glue of choice?


----------



## Dario (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## chitswood (Sep 13, 2006)

[:0][:0] Wow!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 13, 2006)

> What thickness is the copper you are using and what is your cutting setup to match that thickness?
> I just used some flashing I picked up on a jobsite.Thickness was.016+- but that is immaterial as long as the material matcjes the kerf in thickness. In this case I had to "fudge it"
> 
> 
> ...



I'd rather not be too specific with the information, I have  been working on this style for over a year(and have seen  a lot of copies) and in particular the plexiglass waves for about 8 months.
In truth I should thank ED4copies and Dawn(the award winning stained glass artist) for getting me started on this.Both had been taunting me to turn acrylic blanks.I am not sure if this is what they had in mind, I told them  if I could find a way to mix acryicis and wood(and now metal) I might start doing acrylics(or plexiglass)It's still a [plastic pen, but I haven't seen it at Wally world.
There was a post on this forum a long time ago when a member(Whom I respect very much) was asked how he did something. His reply was,"If I told you I'd have to kill you"
I wish you a lot of luck should anyone attempt something like this, at times I think I should have my head examined, but I think I have just scraped the tip of the ice berg.


----------



## Mudder (Sep 13, 2006)

Eagle,

Very nice pen but I have trouble assessing the quality by looking at the pictures. Since youâ€™re a good friend Iâ€™ll make an exception to the rule just for you. Iâ€™ll send you my address and you can send the pen to me for closer examination. Might take a lifetime for me to explore the depths of creativity that you put into that pen but Iâ€™m willing to make that sacrifice.


----------



## pete00 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow... i dont log in for a while and i come back and see this.
looks great Eagle.

.....some day ill fly with the Eagles but until then ill scratch around with the chickens on the ground........[]


----------



## Darley (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice pen and I suppose is not what you want to hear, now is time for you to go on PPRC, all way like your work you make people think out of they box [][]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 14, 2006)

Very nicely done, the 3 dimensional effect of the waves and the shadows and reflections, etc. create a fine piece of art.
more, more!!


----------



## tnilmerl (Sep 14, 2006)

OOOOHHHH!!!  AAAAAHHHHH!!!

very nice


----------

